# 1995 Nissan Truck XE-V6 w/ Extended Cab



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

I am going to obtain this truck very soon and it will be my first Nissan auto. The year is 1995, so I am aware that it will be very hard to find replacement parts. This is where I need help on where to obtain the parts, the usual/fair prices, and recommendations. 

Here is some pictures.




























First thing I want to know is... What is XE? There is two, SE and XE. I was told it is SE, but when the person brought the truck to show me, I see XE on the body design. And what is the differences between those two?

There is at least 203,000k millage on the truck, so I need recommendations on what I need to do. So far, the person is planning to replace the timing belt and head liner. I do not know what else he plan to do before handing over the truck.

The truck inspection is overall good. There is only a few things that I want done. 

The center console/armrest is too low and worn out. I would like to replace that. If that is not possible on it own, then I am willing to replace the two seats, so all that together. And I am hoping for a center console/armrest to include drink holder(s).

The interior on both doors, I would like to replace those. Hopefully the kind with an armrest. Maybe new door handles and locks, but I am not sure about the locks, because I would have to replace the ignition to match the key. Is it possible to install the devices to make the windows electric powered or just use the old fashioned handle roll?

New sun visors. 

Cover for the steering wheel, the part behind the round wheel.

As for the front hood, there is two areas of vents. The vent on the driver side is missing. Is it possible to get a part for that or do I have to replace the whole hood?

And specifics on buying new rims and tires.

I am 6' 5" and I have pushed the seat all the way back. It is a snuggly fit, but I am wondering if it is possible to replace the tracks to make it set a few inches back?

I live in OKC, Oklahoma. I would like to buy these things in person (without spending on shipping), but I know that online is cheaper (along with high shipping cost). I need recommendations on the purchase locations, reviews, and such.


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Difference between XE an SE is the options. SE is more decked out with extras. If the timing belt is going to be replaced, I'd be sure the person that's going to do it is fully capable of doing it right. With those miles I would also replace the water pump, thermostat, small water by-pass hose on the thermostat housing and radiator hoses while the timing covers are off. Next, the local salvage yard is your friend. Find a 95 pathfinder and get the console from it. It bolts right into your existing holes, adding height, padded rest and 2 under the lid cup holders. Steering wheel shaft cover from Salvage yard. Hood cowl vents and plastic pins from Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com along with many other parts if you can pay new dealer prices. You have alot of choices of interior parts from D21's and pathfinders that will fit your vehicle. I had 16", 245/75 rims and tires on my 95 but just switched back to factory 15" rims, sandblasted and painted to match the truck color and put 235/75 tires back on. Noticeable acceleration and ride improvement plus the speedometer reads correctly again. Another place to look for parts is Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market. I've always felt the 95 extended cab was the best hardbody to own due to the V6, new dash design. I'm looking for another one to replace my 96 4-banger. BTW, yours looks exactly like my 94, color and all except mine is an SE 5-speed.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks a bunch for your reply! I will look up on Nissan Pathfinder (view pictures) online and contact the junk yards to see what they have. I texted the guy about what you said and I encouraged him to just let me take it to a mechanic myself to have everything done together (Mom knows a guy or my uncle, either way).

I was thinking that XE is higher than SE. lol Okay, so this truck is the lowest grade. Is there any noticeable features missing for the XE that SE has?


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I have an SE and it has tilt wheel, power mirrors, sun roof, power windows, rear window slider and factory alloy wheels. If you don't have power windows it would be a pain to put them in. The wiring won't be there to power them.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Ahhhh. I did as much research on 1995's model and none of them listed power windows. I expected the old-fashioned way...and that is what I got. Still, I have always thought that those rolling handles should be left there along side with power buttons, cuz sometime an accident happen with no way to get out without shattering the window.

I think this truck can open the rear window, but I'm not sure. It what looked like to me with 3 window panes. Not really an important feature for me. What is tilt wheel?


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

Some good basic information
Nissan Hardbody Truck - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## minitrkingking (May 10, 2009)

Welcome to the site  most of your ?s have been answered already within this site, take a few minutes (hour) hahaha to look around and get to know your nissan. Tilt wheel is a lever on the column under the wheel, pulling it allows you to adjust the height of your steering wheel for more knee space. Being 6'5" I hope you have tilt wheel, if not it is an easy add-on later as you become more familiar. Junkyards def are you best friend, peopel usually take care of these trucks and when I see them in yards the interiors are almost always good condition.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah, I am able to tilt the steering wheel up.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Should I buy common replacement parts in the store (Auto Zone or Advanced Auto Parts) and bring to the mechanic or have the mechanic pick up the parts himself?


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

i would definitely get an OEM timing belt!


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

carldick, can you explain why you reduced from 16" to 15" rims? Is 16" rims the max that I can use? I am going to look on eBay, but does anyone have any recommendations on where to buy rims online?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You can usually get OEM alloys on Ebay or Craig's list, if that's what you want. For aftermarket options, check out Tire Rack - Your performance experts for tires and wheels.

"E" was actually the base model. They were typically 2WD, 4 cyl. models w/ MT and manual windows and locks, no AC and no radio (although the AC and radio could be dealer installed and was on may models. SE was top of the line and the factory sunroof is it's giveaway. XE was a "moderately equipped" model. There was also the XE-VTP..."value truck package" included a host of options, like chrome bumpres and mirrors and tinted rear windows, cruise control and tilt wheel. It looks like you have the XE-VTP from the pictures.

Parts shouldn't be an issue. The truck was made from 86.5-97 in the US and Hardbodies were made in Mexico up until just a couple of years ago. I find parts at AAA Nissan Parts to be cheaper than Courtesy Nissan's parts, but I often go to Courtesy's site as they use Nissan part diagrams. Whether you go genuine Nissan or aftermarket depends on the part. When it comes to ignition componants, always stick with genuine Nissan or NGK. WHen it comes to belts and hoses, genuine Nissan is best. Usually it's safe to use aftermarket when it comes to steering and suspension parts. Shop around and compare price and quality. 

The cowl vent (which is not part of the hood) and clips you can get from the dealer as well as the column cover.


----------



## carldick (Oct 16, 2008)

The 16" were on the truck when I bought it and compared to my other one, it's acceleration was sluggish and rode like, well, a truck. I actually put 16" on my '96 4-cyl because all the ranch vehicles run 16" and I only want to stock 1 tire size. That truck is used mainly to deliver stock food around the ranch and the lose of power is no big deal. The original 15" alloys that were on that one are the ones I put on the '95 and there was a noticeable difference in acceleration and ride with the 15" tires. With 245/75-R16 tires, there was no clearance problems and probably could have gone another size wider yet. But at my age I like the truck to ride like the pathfinder. It doesn't quite make that, but it's rides good on the highway.
Another point. If you're going to change wheel/tire sizes, I recommend a front-end alignment after doing do. Sometimes the Nissan 4-wheel drive truck front-ends are a bit touchy in alignment so find a good shop that knows what they're doing.
Here is another place for help and ABC Nissan out of Phoenix monitors the site and offers discounts to members of the forums. Nissan4wheelers.com Forum - Powered by Social Strata


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Okay, I am trying to think if I want 16" rims with slimmer tires or 15" rims with thicker tires. I will have to think about that as I shop around. The guy told me there is already new water pump and thermostat installed. He is wanting to buy the timing chain/belt kit so that I can bring it to a mechanic. Tomorrow morning, I will get the truck.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/15-I...ptZMotorsQ5fCarQ5fTruckQ5fPartsQ5fAccessories

I like the blue, but gonna wait until I get the truck.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

I told the guy that I want to take care of it all, so he brought the truck to me. I have it right now and drove it short distance to work and back. Before then, no problem, but when he brought the truck, I guess that the emergency brake spring broke, so he told me that. I think that is why the Brake red light is on, so I can't drive it much until Monday.

Monday, I will bring the truck in for an oil change and hopefully any other things the mechanics there can do. It is mainly an oil change place, but they do a few other things. The guy told me he use Mobil 1 synthetic oil. What do everyone think of that? I plan to use synthetic oil, but I am not sure on the brand.

One downside discovering about this truck is no auto-on light inside when the door is open. :-( I'm not sure how much that will cost to add that.

Will the doors on the Pathfinder also work on this truck? I am wanting to try find one with power window, power lock, and to turn on the light when it is open.

Both of the mirrors is power and they do work. I am surprised to find that feature on a '95.

I forgot to ask him if it is a 2WD or 4WD. On the shift, there is buttons, I think it said Overdrive with On/Off. Also, it is weird not to have the PRND within the odometer.

Forgot to add this question... Can my seat be moved back, the track? I am wanting it moved back about 3", so can this be done? Just need a lil more room, so my legs don't sit wide open like it is an invitation. :-/


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

If it is 4 x 4 there will be an extra shifter lever beside the regular one. I don't see it in your first pic, so I doubt it is.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Just a reminder that my last post is in the previous page. Now it is page 2.

I had a mechanic to inspect and he said that the timing chain is fine. He promised me that. How does he truly know the timing chain is fine? He did not even open the cover and do a serious checking on it. 

The roughness that he felt underneath while driving it is what I told him that it must be the rims/tires/alignment. He will do complete tuneup and some basic replacement. When he do all of that, he will check the timing chain to be sure. I'm just not understanding how a mechanic know a timing chain is good without removing the cover.

In the morning, I am going to a place to have oil change and everything flushed. Maybe whatever else they can do there. I had a guy said to me not to use synthetic oil (something about it making gasket leak?) and to use regular oil. Good suggestion or not? If I am going to use regular oil, then it will be the Valvoline Max Life.

And I noticed that turning on the heater produces a massive strong vibration. The guy said it must be the heater blower when I texted him if it is the fan. What does everyone think?


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

I would not trust that mechanic too much. The V6 doesn't have a timing *chain*, it has a timing belt. There is NO WAY to if the belt is good unless you know how long its been in the engine. Even if you look at it it might look good but be ready to break. They need to be changed every 75k-90k miles. The vibration is likely the heater blower. Mine did the same thing and I took it out and removed all the crud that was in it; leaves, paper, etc. Put it back in and presto, smooth as silk now.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

skramer360 said:


> I would not trust that mechanic too much. The V6 doesn't have a timing *chain*, it has a timing belt. There is NO WAY to if the belt is good unless you know how long its been in the engine. Even if you look at it it might look good but be ready to break. They need to be changed every 75k-90k miles. The vibration is likely the heater blower. Mine did the same thing and I took it out and removed all the crud that was in it; leaves, paper, etc. Put it back in and presto, smooth as silk now.


That is a conflict there. The others said timing chain. First time I hear timing belt from you. Also, read that timing chain/belt needs replacing every 30k miles, and now you are saying much more. All the more confusion brings me to inform the mechanic to just replace it anyway. Chain or belt, either way, I'll have it replaced.


----------



## skramer360 (Aug 14, 2005)

The four cylinder Nissan engines had timing chains and usually lasted the life of the truck with maybe the tensioner going bad and causing noise. The Nissan V-6 has a timing belt. The Nissan service manual says to replace every 105K miles. I'd say you are on the right track to replace. At about 200K miles its about due.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

Thanks. I will get that done soon.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

I have found 2 visors from a truck in a nearby salvage yard for 10 bux each. First I will need to have new headliner. I know there are several places to order and the different qualities of materials, so I'd like to know where exactly to order the headliner and the material. The same for the doors interior. On the passenger side, the door handle is broken and can only open the door from the outside. Is it because of the inside lock or the handle within the interior?

I came across a center console in a Pathfinder, but I noticed it also houses the emergency brake handle. The truck is much different with the emergency brake handle, so I am going to try and order a center console.

Back to the headliner... Is it easy to install or should I have someone do it?

Back to the doors interior, should I just order the version with auto locks and auto windows? I know the wiring is not there for it, but I am thinking that a mechanic would be able to implement that. I also would like to know if it is possible to install whatever the thingy is to turn on the light inside when I open the door? 

Back to the Pathfinder, I did find the two amazing seats basically spotless and very cushy. Is the seats higher than the seats in the truck? It is hard to see without having them side by side. One thing that I am worried about is the seats being too high or too cushy/thick that my head will be touching the roof of the truck. Really nice seats. Altho, I do have a blue racing seat covers on my seats. Even though the seats that I have is still good, I just wonder if I should switch.

About the rims and tires, I went to Rimtyme, but they did not have anything in stock for my truck, so they recommended me to 4 Wheel Parts. It is several miles away, which I risked driving on the highway following the GPS on my phone. I planned to get new rims at the time, but they said that the tires I have will not fit on those rims. 

The rims is 16" and I believe there is different width. I dunno? I just looked up on Google and they do have a site. Tonneau Covers, Lift Kits, Winches, Leveling Kits, Tires, Wheels & Tonneau Cover Truck Parts by 4 Wheel Parts-RH3 (Looking for the rims online...) Okay, I can't find the specific rim that I saw in the store. There is some steps that I have to do for it to bring up compatible rims. The first one asks for Bolt Pattern Guide. I know there are 6 on the wheels, but I do not know which one to pick... 6 on 135, 6 on 4.5, 6 on 5, and 6 on 5.5. 

There is a lot more rims on the site that I think can be ordered and sent to the store. They do have free installation there with the shops. Now, I don't know what tires to get. I don't want them to pick whatever they think will fit. I want to know my options and to be able to choose.

One more thing, is it possible to move back the seat tracks on the driver side a couple more inches? I got a drill on charge and ready for a friend to help.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2010)

And I noticed the other day the RPM is stuck at 3. It won't go down. I don't feel any more revving from the engine. Why?! I tried slowing down, stopping, and turning it off, but it still go straight back to 3 as soon I restart. >_<


----------

